# My Tank is boiling.



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

That's right.
I was checking on my tank an hour ago. and to my suprise it was quite hot.
Did a quick check for temperature. The tank was 95 F. My heater was set to 72.

So I did a quick 80% water change. to bring the temperature down to 85.
Then examined the heater. It turns out that there was a hole in the side of the heater and water got in to it. Hence the disaster. Thankfully, I havn't lost any fish...yet.

Is it possible that some will die because of the drastic change in temperature? What else do I need to do?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I would of removed the heater and let the water temp come down by itself or droped it max of 2 degees a day. From what I understand large temp. drops like you have done can cause ich. I am not sure if there is the same problem at higher temperatures.
Good luck with the fish ...hope you have min.losses.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought about that. But since there was a hole in the heater. I was afraid of something leeching into the tank from the heater. This should be interesting


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

increase aeration to the tank.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Aquaman said:


> I would of removed the heater and let the water temp come down by itself or droped it max of 2 degees a day. From what I understand large temp. drops like you have done can cause ich. I am not sure if there is the same problem at higher temperatures.
> Good luck with the fish ...hope you have min.losses.


as far as i know ich doesnt just appear out of nowhere, it needs to be introduced


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

EDGE said:


> increase aeration to the tank.


X2.

For temp's that high O2 saturation is incredibly low.

You might be fine after that big water change but if you do notice your fish gasping you may want to stick a pump in there over night as a precaution.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Edarion said:


> That's right.
> The tank was 95Celsius. My heater was set to 72.


For future reference, you probably meant Fahrenheit.

Had it been 95 Celsius I guarantee you would have anchovies by now.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

you're right i meant Farenheit


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I've had My tank water as high as 90-92F degrees with no fish loss,I agree with Aquaman that I would have pulled the heater and let the temp. come down naturally,I think you should be ok.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

get a new stealth heater, they will never have holes.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> get a new stealth heater, they will never have holes.


Oh ya? My system keep tripping the GFI. Finally found fault in a cracked housing of the a Stealth. As least for glass, I cna see the crack - just my personally preference now.

I do like the "stealth" look though.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't been all too happy with stealth. I got one of the faulty batch number (exploding heater batch) which was 4.5f cooler then preset.  I mailed the company and they sent me a replacement. Replacement did not fair too much better.. off by 3f but at least I am more at ease without the tendency to explode batch.

when I had ebo, they seems to heat the water higher than the preset temp. I like them better with the thicker glass. They do not break as easy even if a small part of the element is exposed to air for a brief second.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting. They issued a recall on stealth heaters

Stealth Heaters


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

DO NOT GET A STEALTH HEATER. Unless you like big temp drops and rises. I recently returned one due to that reason.Get an Eheim Ebo Jäger.Its about $30 for 200 watts. Well made heater.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> as far as i know ich doesnt just appear out of nowhere, it needs to be introduced


actually Inc is present in most tanks , healthy or not.stays in a dormant stage till conditions are right. Rapid temp drop and then a rise will give you ich more often than not.....not sure if high temp to lower temp change would do the same as Inc dies off at higher temps.
here's a vid I just found on it ....
Video: Removing Ick in Fish Tanks | eHow.com


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

That's interesting actually. I've always thought that one can avoid ich entirley by putting aquarium salt in the tank and keeping the temperatures right


----------

